# Texas Redfish Flies



## Sam Arguello (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello y'all, I'm pretty new to saltwater fly fishing and I am curious as to what are some good patterns to tie for redfish? I've been tying clouser minnows and am looking to branch out a little more. 

Thanks y'all, Sam


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Redfish crack in various colors and weights









Kwans









Shrimp patterns



























Crab patterns




































That should get you started for now. Maybe add a spoon fly to the mix, but you don't really "tie" those and they're little leader f*ckers but they work


----------



## coolguy420_69 (Feb 27, 2017)

tastiness


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

pretty much only throw Crack, kwans and clousers, green, brown and pink color variations. Don't make it too complicated. I could probably get by with only a green and white clouser and never need another fly. That's no fun though.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I throw the crack quite a bit, but I also like to use a Kwan.


----------



## Sam Arguello (Oct 28, 2016)

thanks for all the help y'all


----------

